
I made a small tool to generate SCSS variables and mixins from Figma Styles - nirvsoner
https://figma-scss.now.sh/
======
nirvsoner
I wanted to create a small tool to automatize part of my process when working
on a new design with Figma, this takes your color and text styles and
generates SCSS variables and mixins for quick frontend development.

